# cpt code for I-123 uptake and scan



## Michele1229 (Oct 26, 2009)

hello everyone... 
i work for a diabetes and endocrinology practice.
have a coding question. not quite sure what to use for this procedure that i have to precert.

the procedure is an I-123 update and scan and the diagnosis codes being used are 
794.5, abnormal thyroid function study
242.90 hyperthyroid, NOS
259.2 carcubiud syndrome

what cpt should i use to this procedure with these icd codes?

also, is there a specific section in the cpt book that i can look under for I-123uptake and scans? not quite sure what they are. 

thanks so much for any help!!
i appreciate it


----------



## KarenF (Oct 26, 2009)

Look under Nuclear Medicine, diagnostic, endocrine system.  The I-123 is usually used in CPT code 78006 (single determination) or 78007 (multiple determinations). I-131 can also be used. In multiple, be sure it indicates 6 hour and 24 hour determinations.

Hope this helps!


----------

